# Brauche eure Hilfe Bett !



## 90210 (11. Februar 2014)

Ahoi ahoi 


Guter Rat ist teuer das kennen wir ja ! oder nicht ?


naja sei es darum ich brauchen eure Hilfe ! es geht darum das ich auf einer Beschissenen Klappcouch und das Schon länger  die ist auch schon seit ein paar jahren durchgedrückt, und somit liege ich auf dem Holzboden der Couch. 

Jetzt Brauch ich günstigen Ersatz mir ist schon klar das ein Richtiges Bett wie Hästens oder lattoflex nicht ersetzten kann, aber A1 hab nicht das Geld dafür b nicht den Platz 


darum bin ich am überlegen entweder ein Klappbett ! leider ist das Schwer zu transportieren 

oder eine Luftmatratze die kommt auch die Schlafcouch und darauf kommt eine Roll oder Klappmatratze!

doch die Luftmatratze muß lange die Luft halten 







*
*


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2014)

Sorry, aber jetzt dein Ernst? du willst ne "bettberatung" im Prozessor Unterforum?

Schlafsärge | Schlafsarg in Vollholz und in Eigenanfertigung nimm sowas


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2014)

Schon mal geschaut in welcher Rubrik du bist? Das ist doch eher in der Rumpelkammer passend. lasse es mal von einem Mod verschieben ( Melde Button drücken und im folgenden Fenster reinschreiben ).
Irgendwie werde ich nicht schlau daraus, willst du mit dem Ding hausieren gehen? Wie wäre es zb mit einer Klappmatratze


----------



## Harry70 (11. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht hat er sich den Kopf angestoßen bei fallen, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Research (11. Februar 2014)

Hmm, wenn du ne Wand, lang genug für ein Bett hast, bau an die Wand 2 Gute und klapp dann eine Matratze, eventuell mit Gestell, hoch.
https://www.google.de/search?q=goog...h&sa=X&ei=I3D5UovICMLfswbLh4HIDA&ved=0CAYQ_AU

PCGH Community, hilft dir jetzt ach im Bett.

BTW: Ich habe vor kurzen für ca. 170€ eine sehr gute Matratze im Netz erworben.


----------



## Asptx (11. Februar 2014)

kann das sein dass du trinkst ? ^^


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Februar 2014)

naja ein Schlaf Problem zählt auch als Problem, da wir für Problemlösung stehen sollten wir diesen mann sofern man lust hat weiter helfen.

mein tipp,  schau mal hier vorbei http://www.daenischesbettenlager.de/shop/schlafzimmer/betten.html schau nach ein bett mit guten Lattenrost oder guck hier vorbei Amazon.de: Lattenroste - Betten, Bettrahmen & Lattenroste: Küche & Haushalt, die Matratze sollte auch schön dick sein.

seit ich mein neues bett hab, hab ich keine rücken-schmerzen mehr. kann jedem nur empfehlen auf sein bett zu achten sprich wen das bett kacke ist ist deine Laune am tag auch kacke, kennt ihr ja bestimmt.


nunja Te nur mal zu info nebenbei, du solltest dir ein anderes Forum für deine bett Geschichten suchen, hier dreht sich die Welt um PC Technik.


----------



## RedVapor (11. Februar 2014)

Bei so einem neuen Bett solltest du keinesfalld am Netzteil sparen. Schon überlegt ob du übertakten willst? In dem Fall brauchst du nämlich ein k-Bett und einen besseren Kühler.


----------



## Gripschi (11. Februar 2014)

Lattenrost wurde ich selbst baun.


----------



## DocVersillia (11. Februar 2014)

Ist Lattenrost eine Geschlechtskrankheit? Mal im Dieter: Solange du den Matrazentreiber 3.1 lädst, ist jeder Lattenrost kompatibel. ...


@Mod: Bitte in die Rumpelkammer verschieben den Fred....


----------



## Fearofdeath (11. Februar 2014)

xD haha geil matrazentreiber


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Februar 2014)

Aber Te eins muss dir bewusst sein Lattenrost ist keine Geschlechtskrankheit.


----------



## keinnick (11. Februar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du genügend Lüfter an die Matratze schrauben. Das ist gerade im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen "cool". Im Winter kannst Du sie ja über die Lüftersteuerung Deines Lattenrosts runter regeln.


----------



## stevie4one (11. Februar 2014)

Ich würde die Lüfter eher hochregeln lassen ... lol 

Übrigens, wenn du dir die Sachen im Netz bestellst, fällt auch das Transportproblem weg, ansonsten Klappmatratze.


----------



## Gripschi (11. Februar 2014)

Naja mein Lattenrost ist aus Kantholz. Einzig etwas holzig., aber dadurch war mehr Geld für ne Aldi Matratze drin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2014)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall Lüftergitter anbringen. Es könnte nämlich schmerzhaft sein, mit gewissen Körperteilen in drehende Lüfter wären des Schlafens reinzukommen.


----------



## Gripschi (12. Februar 2014)

Kaninchendraht sollte da Helfen.
Wobei eine WaKü auch gut wäre.


----------



## 90210 (19. Februar 2014)

ok ok 

ich frag ob ihr ne gute idee habt  was ich da machen könnte da ich ja kein platz für ein Richtiges Bett hab !


----------



## Hänschen (3. März 2014)

Da ich gerade auf diesen Thread gestossen bin:

 Das Bett mitsamt Gestell, Matratze, Kissen etc. ist eins der wichtigsten Dinge überhaupt im Leben - wenn man da was verbockt ist man sogut wie geliefert.
 Man kriegt alle möglichen Ausfälle an Hüfte, Rücken, Hals und noch anderen Körperteilen die sich dann evtl. schwer zurückverfolgen lassen beim Arzt und sogar zu überflüssigen Behandlungen führen können.

 Ich selber habe einen Dauerschaden an einem Nerv und zeitweilig Hüftschaden von einem mörderischen Klappbett und dann einer falschen Matratze.


 Wer hier spart der macht einen riesen Fehler, aber auch nicht gleich draufloskaufen sondern beraten lassen im Fachgeschäft - die zeigen einem wie die Matratze auf die Wirbelsäule wirken muss etc.


----------



## HardwarePumpe (24. März 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Kaninchendraht sollte da Helfen.
> Wobei eine WaKü auch gut wäre.


 
Wakü hasst du sowieso wenn du ins Bett pinkelst.


----------



## HardwarePumpe (24. März 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Da ich gerade auf diesen Thread gestossen bin:
> 
> Das Bett mitsamt Gestell, Matratze, Kissen etc. ist eins der wichtigsten Dinge überhaupt im Leben - wenn man da was verbockt ist man sogut wie geliefert.
> Man kriegt alle möglichen Ausfälle an Hüfte, Rücken, Hals und noch anderen Körperteilen die sich dann evtl. schwer zurückverfolgen lassen beim Arzt und sogar zu überflüssigen Behandlungen führen können.
> ...


 
Bin ich voll deiner Meinung!


----------



## 90210 (25. März 2014)

genau so einen scheiß hab ich schon  

Man kriegt alle möglichen Ausfälle an Hüfte, Rücken, Hals und noch  anderen Körperteilen die sich dann evtl. schwer zurückverfolgen lassen  beim Arzt und sogar zu überflüssigen Behandlungen führen können.

Nerv und zeitweilig Hüftschaden wie haste das herausbekommen ? und was waren die Symptome ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2014)

Schon mal an ein Hochbett gedacht oder eben ein Schrankbett. Bei letzterem sollte man ab einer gewissen Summe auch brauchbare Qualität finden


----------



## Hänschen (5. April 2014)

Die sollten mal ein paar an die Wand klappbare Betten entwickeln für schmale Räume, komplett Qualitäts-Matratzen-geeignet.
 Meine Suchen im Netz waren vergebens bzw. brachten nur Schrott hervor.


----------

